# Fake Tissot from Jomashop!



## Schumacherfan

It turns out the watch is authentic. I had it looked at by two AD's with both saying it looked and felt (weighed) right. 
Perhaps seeing posts on here made me a little uneasy, but you cannot be careful enough when it comes to fakes IMO. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Man for some reason Jomashop now is horrible in the past i purchased many pieces like watches and pens but the service now is the worst you can find, my opinion is just sent them for replacement and see what they sent to you if you are not satisfied do the return.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Schumacherfan said:


> I think I may be in a bit of a situation here. I recently purchased a PRC 200 from Jomashop. When I found out how many fakes of this watch are in circulation I decided to head to an AD to verify it's authenticity. The AD said it appeared to be real but I am not convinced. The finish is fantastic except for a few small details. The yellow chrono "T" seconds hand is not painted well on the edges and both the hour and minute hands show white along their edges. These are visible with only a very close eye and steady hand. Another feature I consider suspicious is that the lume is terrible, I can charge the watch under a lamp for a minute and it is nearly burnt out in 5. What are my options to go about getting a refund? If they need concrete evidence to suggest it is a fake, I may try to have it weighed compared to an authentic watch. It is unlikely the counterfeiters would take the time to make sure they weighed the same down to the fractions of an ounce that jewelers scales measure. Any opionions on how best to proceed in this predicament would be appreciated.
> 
> I posted pictures of the watch in the image gallery titled My new PRC 200.


If the AD verified it's authenticity, you either have the most amazing copy, or b) a horribly crafted Tissot. Jomashop has been in business over 10 years and I've never heard of anyone getting a copy. Does that mean it hasn't happened, no just that no one has ever caught on. Has anyone else noticed these imperfections? Can you be sure it is not just your eyes?

Luminous pigments are charged by the UV content of the light, and there is some UV content in most light sources - some more than others. LED UV lamps deliver a good punch, peaking at 365nm or so. Daylight (D65) fluorescent lamps are pretty good, as are the "cool white" or "bright white" variety. Mercury vapor lamps are rich in UV, but sodium lamps are not. The good old-fashioned tungsten lamps have some UV content, but not a lot.

A couple of charging rules of thumb:

To an extent, the stronger the light, the quicker the charge and the higher the initial brightness of the lume but the law of diminishing returns does apply. The longer the time of illumination, the higher the initial brightness of the lume but there is a limit for each level of illumination and that limit is reached more quickly at higher strengths of illumination.


----------



## Zarith

Schumacherfan said:


> I think I may be in a bit of a situation here. I recently purchased a PRC 200 from Jomashop. When I found out how many fakes of this watch are in circulation I decided to head to an AD to verify it's authenticity. The AD said it appeared to be real but I am not convinced. The finish is fantastic except for a few small details. The yellow chrono "T" seconds hand is not painted well on the edges and both the hour and minute hands show white along their edges. These are visible with only a very close eye and steady hand. Another feature I consider suspicious is that the lume is terrible, I can charge the watch under a lamp for a minute and it is nearly burnt out in 5. What are my options to go about getting a refund? If they need concrete evidence to suggest it is a fake, I may try to have it weighed compared to an authentic watch. It is unlikely the counterfeiters would take the time to make sure they weighed the same down to the fractions of an ounce that jewelers scales measure. Any opionions on how best to proceed in this predicament would be appreciated.
> 
> I posted pictures of the watch in the image gallery titled My new PRC 200.


Jomashop would never take the risk of selling fakes.

Most likely you received a refurbished watch, with a few imperfections.

Most watches sold in the gray market don't come straight from the factory, but travel from one distributor to another... Many of these watches are old exposition models or returned watches.


----------



## Caneda

Schumacherfan said:


> I think I may be in a bit of a situation here. I recently purchased a PRC 200 from Jomashop. When I found out how many fakes of this watch are in circulation I decided to head to an AD to verify it's authenticity. The AD said it appeared to be real but I am not convinced. The finish is fantastic except for a few small details. The yellow chrono "T" seconds hand is not painted well on the edges and both the hour and minute hands show white along their edges. These are visible with only a very close eye and steady hand. Another feature I consider suspicious is that the lume is terrible, I can charge the watch under a lamp for a minute and it is nearly burnt out in 5. What are my options to go about getting a refund? If they need concrete evidence to suggest it is a fake, I may try to have it weighed compared to an authentic watch. It is unlikely the counterfeiters would take the time to make sure they weighed the same down to the fractions of an ounce that jewelers scales measure. Any opionions on how best to proceed in this predicament would be appreciated.
> 
> I posted pictures of the watch in the image gallery titled My new PRC 200.


I think PRC200 Lume isn't that good at all. And I can assure you mine isn't a replica. For instance, my Tissot seven it's almost a sun comparing to PRC200.


----------



## brabus

Ditto, I purchased an Invicta 8926C from them and it took over a week for them to ship. They didn't give me a tracking number until I asked them for one, when I checked the tracking number it was already delivered to a guy named David who lives in Brooklyn New York, so I gave them a call and it turns out they sent it to themselves somehow. I asked for a refund and I'm not planning on ever shopping with them ever again.


----------



## lvt

To pour oil into the fire I have to tell you that before Xmas last year I sent them a message inquiring about availability of a Hamilton chrono with Val.7750 mov't but they never answer my message. But when I entered my E-mail address to the "product alert" field shortly after it works "magically" well, now I have tons of their automatic messages in my Inbox, and they are stuffs I don't care about...


----------



## gmanaight

lvt said:


> To pour oil into the fire I have to tell you that before Xmas last year I sent them a message inquiring about availability of a Hamilton chrono with Val.7750 mov't but they never answer my message. But when I entered my E-mail address to the "product alert" field shortly after it works "magically" well, now I have tons of their automatic messages in my Inbox, and they are stuffs I don't care about...


Well, of course that was the case. The product alert emails are automated messages sent out automatically by a computer system.

Perhaps they we slightly busyat the time.


----------



## Passion4watches

I've bought a couple watches from them in the past, they all checked out fine..


----------



## leksem

I bought what I thought was Tag 1887 from Jomashop last month (March 2014). Upon receiving the watch, I took it to a jewler to make sure that it was authentic and they told me that it was a Chinese fake. I immediately called and received a RMA number for the return and sent it back via their instructions. They have since wrote me saying that they would not credit because they said I had worn it, which was absolutely not the case. I have gone to my credit card company to file a claim and I would recommend that everyone should stay away from purchasing from this dishonest company.

This has been one of the most frustrating experiences dealing with this company and I hope this note prevents others from having to go through the same thing I did. #jomashopfake, #dontbyfromjomashop

The jeweler is a family friend with 30 years in the business and has no reason to steer me in the wrong direction. I'm posting this in hopes that others see it and learn from my experience.


----------



## Donf

I suggest you repost this on the "Public" board. It will be seen by many more people than on a brand specific board. Also, if you have any authentication of any of this it might give a little more potency to your story. Things like scans of your jewelers apprisal, refusal from JOMA SHOP etc. The selling of fakes by any such large online seller is serious and if they are selling fakes I think many would want to know. Also, it would be instructive for possible purchasers to know up front what kind of customer service you have received.


----------



## AJMc

I've purchased quite a few watches from Jomashop and have never had a problem. I purchased a watch just before last Christmas (2013) and it was a bit slow on the shipping but I can't complain when the watch, a Baume & Marcier, was being sold at 1/3 of normal retail price. I've purchased 4 Tissot's from them (ranging from 2007 to 2014) and they are all correct and true. Jomashop is a well run operation. Now, ask yourself why in the world would they sell fakes. They don't and they won't. And, no I am not a Jomashop employee 

To the person who keeps receiving emails from Jomashop - hit the unsubscribe line at the bottom of the email page and you will stop receiving emails.

Bye for now.


----------



## waterdude

Jomashop doesn't sell fakes.


----------



## Donf

I have never heard of that either, and I don't want to call him a liar any more than I want to call Jomashop a seller of fakes. That is why I suggested he post "evidence". Although I have never purchased from them I know many do and thought that if he had such proof others would want to know.


----------



## Eeeb

A fake TAGHeuer Cal 1887.... It should be relatively easy to detect if you look closely at the movement. But it is a new movement and may have fooled the jeweler who was looking for some ETA - TAG makes this one themselves.

I trust Jomashop over local jewelers...


----------



## mouseg51

if your watch is authentic, delete your post. or Admin please remove this post. you're confusing people. your title says it's fake but the detail says it's authentic. do you want to get sued by Jomashop?


Schumacherfan said:


> It turns out the watch is authentic. I had it looked at by two AD's with both saying it looked and felt (weighed) right.
> Perhaps seeing posts on here made me a little uneasy, but you cannot be careful enough when it comes to fakes IMO.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


----------



## StufflerMike

Closed.


----------

